# Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?



## gAudi (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
im Teichfachhandel hat man mich davor gewarnt, zu viele Pflanzen in meinem Teich zu halten. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es da zu einem Problem kommen kann. O.k., die ein oder andere Pflanze wird auf Dauer wohl nicht überleben, aber fürs Wasser und die Fische kann es doch nur gut sein, oder?
Klärt mich bitte auf, wenn es nicht so ist!

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe!

           Günni


----------



## Eugen (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?*

Hi Günni,

zu viel Pflanzen 
das ist Ansichtssache.

für manchen wird das "zu viel" sein :


 

 

 

 

Dem Wasser schadet es jedenfalls nicht.  
Man hat nur Probleme es zu sehen.


----------



## karsten. (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?*

Hallo

diese Diskussion hätte ich gerne geführt ! 

im Prinzip hat er natürlich recht 

kommt auch drauf an nach welchen Aspekten man es betrachtet :

ok. wenn
-kein Platz mehr für Fische oder Wasser ist 
-man eine Grünallergie hat 
-im Teich keine Kalkdepots vorhanden sind
-man Umsatz an Teichplegemitteln bringen muss 


  




ansonsten ist die Gefahr von zu vielen Pflanzen gering

man muss eher immer wieder nacharbeiten

sonst hat man im besten Fall irgendwann eine Monokultur 

die Entwicklung der Pflanzen wird in den "üblichen" Garten-Teichen meist sowieso beschränkt

da die Folie den Aufbau einer natürlichen Bodenstruktur behindert
die Substratauflagen meist zu dünn und selten über die ganze "Laufzeit"
optimal sind
die Wasserwerte selten für viele Pflanzenarten geeignet sind und in kleinen Teichen recht unstabil sind
und die Besitzer immer wieder mal was falsch machen  

auch ist es natürlich eine Geschmacksache 
und ob man etwas mehr Zeit investieren will

die Pflege kann je nach Anlage die einer Staudenrabatte übertreffen 


mfG


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?*

Hallo, die ärgsten Wucherheimer würd ich vielleicht nichtgerade einpflanzen, wie __ Schilf oder __ Hahnenfuß. gelbe __ Schwertlilien können sich auch ganzschön ausbreiten, oder manche Seegen. Die können dann schon lästig werden...
Meine __ Rohrkolben hab ich in Körbe gesperrt, die sind bis jetzt noch zu händeln...
Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich, wenn Du mal fragst, welche Pflanzen die Leute nichtmehr einpflanzen würden und Dir eine "NogoListe" für das Gartencenter schreibst...
Die meisten Pflanzen kann man prima mit dem Rechen ernten und dann erfüllen sie auch ihren Zweck, nämlich die Nährstoffe in Schach zu halten...
Arbeit macht das schon, aber auch viel Spaß...
Es kann sehr entspannend sein, ganz alleine am Teich die Pflanzen zurückzuschneiden, zu schauen, wie alles wächst, die Arten etwas zu sortieren und wieder zusammen an einen Platz zu bringen... zb. den __ Fieberklee.
Einfach ein bisschen Ordnung reinbringen und der Verlandung vorbeugen.
Notfalls mit der Luftmatratze oder dem Schlauchboot
Aber das Pflanzen betüddeln muß man mögen... sonst hilft nur eins:
Betonieren und grün Streichen
VG Monika
Vorhin bin ich auch am Teich versumpft und hab dabei gesehen, das meine Seerose schon die erste Blüte treibt... Ganzschön früh die Gute


----------



## Starvalley (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?*

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Biotopfan/Monika,

Gestern habe ich meine falsch plazierte (weil Folienzerstörende) Schilfpflanzen herausgeholt und einige andere Arten eingepflanzt. Dabei habe ich zwei im Winter kaputt gegangene Pflanzen ersetzt und dem Rest der wuchernden Pflanzen mal wieder ihre Grenzen aufgezeigt. Zu Beginn habe ich mir gedacht: _"Oh nöööö...nicht schon wieder so viel Arbeit!"_

Während der Arbeit habe ich jedoch gemerkt, wie erholsam diese Art von Arbeit ist und wie viel Spass es gemacht hat. Bei keiner anderen "Teicharbeit" bin ich so lange und so nah am Wasser. Ich habe Dinge im Wasser gesehen, die ich sonst nie wahrgenommen habe. 

Aber wie Monika schon sagt: Man muss es mögen!

Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?*

Hi Monika,
gute Idee mit der Liste! 
Das wäre mal ein anderer Ansatzpunkt als: Welche Pflanzen für welche Zone?
Gestaltungstechnisch lassen sich einige Arten ja einigermaßen einschränken (einige Flachwasser- und Sumpfpflanzen), es gibt aber jede Menge Pflanzen, die recht "rücksichtslos" den Teich zuwuchern.
Das geschieht leider auf Kosten anderer Pflanzen. So ist meinen Eltern __ Wollgras und noch einiges abhanden gekommen, weil __ Iris, Typha und noch eine dritte Pflanze sich zu stark ausbreiten .
Die haben den Pflanzen gar nicht Platz und Licht genommen, sondern primär die Nährstoffe ...


----------



## Teicher (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?*

Hallo,  ich hab um die 30 VERSCHIEDENE pflanzen im Teich, und die sid in 4 jahren nicht uberhand gekommen.  Man muss nur ständig hinterher sein und alles was zu viel ist raus nehmen.  MFG Jimmy


----------



## Biotopfan (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?*

Hihi, genau, und genau dass muß man mögen
Wer das nicht mag, muß aufpassen... Und der Trend geht ja leider zum KLeinteich unter 5000Liter und da ist so machen Pflanze einfach indiskutabel...
Aber gerade größere Teiche sind meistens komischerweise sehr spartanisch mit Pflanzen ausgestattet...Zuviel durcheinander wirkt da halt auch schnell unordentlich...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?*

Man kann zuviele Fische haben, man kann zuviele Steine haben, aber zuviele Pflanzen? Eines Tages vielleicht, wenn man einen  Wucherfredi wuchern lässt. Aber sonst? Nö!


----------



## Elfriede (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?*

Hallo Christine,

ich denke, dass man nicht nur zu viele Fische und Steine im Teich haben kann , sondern unter bestimmten Bedingungen auch zu viele Pflanzen. Karsten hat einen Aspekt genannt, - fehlende Kalkdepots, wovon sicher nicht nur mein Teich hier auf Paros betroffen ist, denn es gibt auch immer wieder Klagen von anderen Usern über zu geringe KH- und zu hohe pH- Werte, Mangel an CO2 und mickernde Pflanzen und was sonst noch direkt damit in Zusammenhang steht, wie eben auch zu viele Pflanzen.

@karsten,
eine Diskussion zu diesem Aspekt würde zur Fragestellung in diesem Thread doch sehr gut passen und hilfreich sein.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?*

Hi Elfriede,

aber wenn ich keine Kalkdepots im Teich habe, liegt es doch nicht an den Pflanzen, sondern am Teichbauer. Bei so einem kleinen Kunstgewässer ist es meine Aufgabe, für eine anständige Ausgangsbasis zu sorgen. Ansonsten wird sich das sicherlich von selbst regulieren - nämlich durch das Absterben der Pflanzen.


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?*

Hallo, vielleicht möchte man aber auch Pflanzen pflegen, die nicht unbedingt Kalk brauchen bzw. weggehen, wenn das Wasser aufhärtet, zb. durch ständiges Leitungswasser nachfüllen im Sommer...
Ich denke da an __ Fieberklee oder __ Wasserhahnenfuß. 
In meinem Minibiotop habe ich am Anfang vor 4 Jahren das Wasser eingestellt, so dass es für __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge verträglich ist. Mit Hilfe meines Händlers, der mir immer gemessen und geraten hat... und seitdem fülle ich nurnoch bei extremem Niederstand im Sommer mit Leitung auf und ansonsten nur Regen (nicht Tonne, sondern echt Regen ;-) )
Trotzdem kann das Wasser nicht zu weich sein, weil die __ Schnecken und __ Muscheln keinerlei Gehäuseschäden zeigen...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Elfriede (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?*

Hallo Christine,

die Frage lautet doch: Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?

Wenn man die Frage anders formuliert und fragt, ob man  zu viele CO2- Verbraucher im Teich haben kann, dann ist sie bei bestimmten Wasserwerten  sicher mit ja zu beantworten, denn alle Pfanzen benötigen CO2, das aber beispielsweise bei KH 2 und und hohen pH- Werten nicht zur Verfügung steht. Daran trifft den Teichbauer keine Schuld, denn er kann noch so viele Kalkdepots im Teich anlegen, bei alkalischem Wasser sind sie nutzlos. Maritim-Peter hat damit zu kämpfen, denn er wohnt in einer Gegend mit extrem niedrigen KH-Wert des Wassers, wie in seinem Thema Alternative zu gh+ und kh+ zu lesen ist,- mit vielen interessanten Links zur Wasserchemie, die meines Erachtens nicht völlig von der Ausgangsfrage, -Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?- zu trennen ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede



















christine,  











wenn  
man beispielsweise einen KH-Wert von 2 , einen pH-Wert größer als 9 und sehr viel Sonne hat, die zu einer verstärkten Photosynthese und zu einem großen  CO2-Bedarf führt, der bei KH 2 und pH 9 nicht gegeben sein kann.


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?*

Hallo Elfriede,

also müssen wir die Frage beantworten: "Ja, es gibt solche Fälle, wenn auch selten!" (Wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin, das der Durchschnittsteichbesitzer nie genug Pflanzen hat...)


----------



## Elfriede (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?*

Hallo Christine,

Ja, Gott sei Dank seltener, wie ich hoffe, denn wer möchte seinen 
Teich nicht mit vielen, vielen Pflanzen bestücken und sich an der grünen Pracht erfreuen, wie Eugen zm Beispiel.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?*



Elfriede schrieb:


> ... denn wer möchte seinen
> Teich nicht mit vielen, vielen Pflanzen bestücken und sich an der grünen Pracht erfreuen, wie Eugen zum Beispiel.




  wenn ich mich in div. Teichforen umschaue sind das so viele nicht.
Die meisten stehen doch auf gepflegte Zierteiche oder Freilandaquarien.


----------



## Elfriede (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann man auch zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben?*

Hallo Eugen,

für mich ist Dein Teich der Inbegriff von gesundem Wachstum. Mein 
Teich schaut dagegen sehr ärmlich aus,-schade!

Mit lieben 
Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

